# Chicken with a Maryland Twang!



## LarryWolfe (May 29, 2006)

Grilled some chicken tonight, seasoned with Old Bay and then basted with SBR's cut with Apple Cider Vinegar.  This is a great combination and I'd highly recommend trying it for BBQ Chicken!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

And I had a hard time moving chicken thighs and corn around on the RK this evening.  :!:  That looks great Larry ~ Welcome back!


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

Welcome back bud, hope you had a great weekend :!: 
Finger lickin' chicken =P~ 
Ya' gots to luv that SBR's :!:


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

You know, I hate to keep telling everyone that their food looks good... But it does.  Way to go brother-man.  That chicken looked excellent. =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM chicken my favorite.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 30, 2006)

Looks great Dood.
Did you run out of Wolferub?  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2006)

Nice looking grub Larry! How was the weekend with your dad?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great Dood.
> Did you run out of Wolferub?  :grin:


  Nope I have plenty of WR.  I just wanted something different and this was the ticket!  The vinegar mixed into the SBR's was a gooooood combination with the Old Bay.  



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice looking grub Larry! How was the weekend with your dad?


  The weekend was long to say the least.  But over all I had a good time.


----------



## zilla (May 30, 2006)

Hey Larry very good as usual. I have been using Old Bay on pork and chicken for years. People always give me that "your crazy" look when I tell them about it. Everyone thinks it's for seafood only. Glad to see someone else doing it too.


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Hey Larry very good as usual. I have been using *Old Bay* on pork and chicken for years. People always give me that "your crazy" look when I tell them about it. Everyone thinks it's for seafood only. Glad to see someone else doing it too.


It's great on home made potato chips. :!:


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Good on monkey too.  :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 30, 2006)

Larry,  did you start out this cook direct and then move to indirect?  How long did these chick's take to tan?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Hey Larry very good as usual. I have been using Old Bay on pork and chicken for years. People always give me that "your crazy" look when I tell them about it. Everyone thinks it's for seafood only. Glad to see someone else doing it too.



It's great on fried chicken and in potato salad as well!! 



			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry,  did you start out this cook direct and then move to indirect?  How long did these chick's take to tan?



Yes Cliff, direct for the char and then indirect to finish and saucing.  They took about 45 minutes and I sauced for about the last 30 minutes, turning every 10 minutes.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2006)

Good looking yard bird there brother.  I am a wing man too.


----------

